# CCW and air travel



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Sue, Kim and I do a fair bit of air travel, but it's mostly international to get to dive spots. Which means when we get to the airport, the guns get locked up in the car while we're gone.

However, we're planning a short trip to Indiana in November. And my Colorado CHP is valid. Now, obviously I know I can't carry on the plane. I've got plenty of locking cases.
But I don't see any reason to disarm myself while driving, so I expect I'll remove my gun and spare mags and put them in the lock box when we actually get to the airport.
So here's the question...
Is there any reason not to leave my IWB holster and mag carrier on my belt? They're not on the list of prohibited items, but I've seen the TSA goons go ape over my dive lights. One insisted that I turn on the lights to prove that they were, in fact, lights. (The silly woman just happened to be looking into the beam of the 30,000 lux canister light I use as my primary light when cave diving...)

I know... I could put them in my checked bag. I'm just wondering if other people have traveled wearing a holster, and if so, what issues they encountered.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Speaking as someone who is on TSA's "bad boy" list, I strongly suggest that you do nothing, intentionally or unintentionally, to jerk any TSA goon's chain.
Therefore, I strongly suggest _not_ trying to go through the TSA line wearing any kind of gun-related rig.

Having turned 75+, I insisted, at two different airports, that I was not required to take my shoes, jacket, and belt off. This is my legal right, by the way, and is well known to all TSA operatives.
Nevertheless, at both of those airports, my refusals resulted in arguments with the goons, which had to be resolved by the resident TSA supervisors.

The far-reaching results of my "rebellion" is that now, whenever I go through the TSA line, I am pulled aside for deeper investigation, while my wife is led to the quick-pass-through, no scrutiny line.
I have been marked as a "troublemaker." Being on their little list, TSA's operatives have been notified to give me a bit of trouble in return.

Yes, if TSA is taking revenge on me, they are wrong. But that knowledge doesn't get me through security checks. I can't do anything to stop their childish, petty little harassment.
So don't rub 'em the wrong way.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I get pulled out on every trip anyway. I apparently look like a terrorist. I have an unbroken record. 100% selection for "random" extra checks on every flight in the last 10 years.


----------

